# bangin banana



## PhilDarby (Apr 14, 2015)

Ive decided to move my wine recipie here, because, im drinking some at the moment and although its still young I think it deserves to be added to the recipie pages.

Im drinking some at the moment and it has mellowed to the extent where there is no harshness, there is very little excess acid and it glides down very easily @ approx. 18% abv that's not bad for a young drink and will no doubt improve with a little more aging.

The comments and notes may appear a bit out of synch, at times but if you read the full thing hopefully it will make sense, because, I included thoughts and stuff and problems and potential problems which I foresaw might crop up and other things and added why I did the tweaking and stuff at the end to achieve the final result.

addendum june 2015 well this isnt going to be here much longer, so, ill add a final comment this drink definitely, is worth making to my mind, it is quite strong, but, quite easy to drink too, doesn't have excess acid or other problems associated with young drinks, in fact, I consider a winner as far as im concerned.

It does need treating like a liquor (ie) with respect


http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49064&page=2#post556705


----------

